
Intel Quashes Quark for IoT Nodes - rbanffy
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1332098&_mc=RSS_EET_EDT
======
dethswatch
Shock and amazement.

At this point, they're not pursuing IOT or anything similar and will have a
very hard time trying to do so in the future given their behavior.

I'm sure the entire effort was losing money, but with their revenues, it's
hard to believe it was significant.

I sure did waste a ton of time working with the Edison...

